# Custom Acrylic Enclosure (Arboreal)



## Kodi (Jul 2, 2013)

Plexiglass and jb weld. (I should have used ips weld on) 








I peeled some bark off of a dead tree, sprayed it down, flattened it, baked it, and applied it using silicone. I also added some fake ivy and baked branches.








I let the silicone dry, added coco fiber, melted some holes, and put my MM A. urticans in!








If you have a home improvement store nearby you could absolutely make your own. My store cuts the dimensions that I need and the total cost for the plexiglass was $9.80!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (Jul 2, 2013)

Just a couple of suggestions. When working with acrylic plastics the weapon of choice is the acrylic bonding agent. This is not a glue. It molecularly breaks down and combines the pieces. With a little practice in applying the agent seams can become completely invisible.

For making holes in acrylic sheets get a quality spurred drill bit. They are sometimes called brad point bits. They have a very sharp point and two sharp spurs at the outer most edge. The spurs cut a circular groove which prevents the cutting edge from wedging into the sheet and causing cracks. Pouring a little trickle of water over the work as you go prevents heat build up which can make for a messy cut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kodi (Jul 2, 2013)

If you read the very first sentence I realized this after the fact so for my next enclosure I'm buying the correct supplies. I don't have a drill so my soldering iron will have to do for now.


----------



## TaylorC (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks great! Been trying my hand at new enclosures. But just building off of 5.5/10 gallon tanks.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 2, 2013)

It's actually pretty crappy if you see it in person. If your able to build off of aquariums you can definitely build your own.

If I could find a place around here that sells 5 gallons I would definitely do that, but my town is basically a ghost town.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 2, 2013)

Actually, what you got looks pretty darned good. We're going to be seeing some 5 star accommodations when you get the gear and components, right?


----------



## Akai (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it doesn't look half bad really.  Especially for your first DIY.   I would have opted for acrylic hasp and I like how you use soldering holes over screen vents because I think it looks cleaner and less likely for a T to chew through.  BUT drilled holes are cleaner.  I'm sure you'll get it down with your next builds along the way.  That's the best $10 build if I ever saw one.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks! This being my first build I kind of impressed myself, but my measurements were way off so there's all kinds of lips and edges.

I've already looked into a drill and I'm ordering the correct glue this time. Since there was no acrylic hinges or hasps I had to use metal because I needed the enclosure done for when my T arrived, but I'm going to order those too.
So my next enclosures will be close to pro,  hopefully!


----------



## Akai (Jul 2, 2013)

Josh Frog's has a moving sale....not sure what's included but they carry acrylic hinges.  Peep their ad on the board.

---------- Post added 07-02-2013 at 12:26 PM ----------

I'd also invest in some rubber clamps when you're putting it together too.  You'll have more accurate bonds at the edges so you won't have lips and edges.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jul 2, 2013)

Akai said:


> Josh Frog's has a moving sale....not sure what's included but they carry acrylic hinges.  Peep their ad on the board.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-02-2013 at 12:26 PM ----------
> 
> I'd also invest in some rubber clamps when you're putting it together too.  You'll have more accurate bonds at the edges so you won't have lips and edges.


Once the weldon comes, by the time he sets up a clamp the solvent will have dried.  He should set himself up some straight edges.  Make it out of plywood or something that way he can just push it up against the plywood put his pieces where they need to be and solvent away!

OP: Not too shabby for your first enclosure!


----------



## Kodi (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree! Thanks.


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 3, 2013)

If you you get this down..... I'm looking to buy, I'm from your neck of the woods.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm in Bradford where are you?


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 3, 2013)

Kodi said:


> I'm in Bradford where are you?


Wow. Your way north. I'm in Apollo.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 3, 2013)

If I get this down your welcome to drive 3 hours to buy one!


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 3, 2013)

Kodi said:


> If I get this down your welcome to drive 3 hours to buy one!


Lol! Nah....


----------

